# Beach trip from Orlando?



## DebBrown (Feb 5, 2008)

For spring break in March we will be in Orlando.  I'd like to take a day trip to either coast for a beach day.  Would the gulf side be warmer?  Any specific recommendations?

Deb


----------



## Nancy (Feb 6, 2008)

Not sure about temperatures.  The eastern side beaches tend to be rougher.  Nicer for surfing and boogie boards.  The western side (Gulf) beaches tend to be calmer.  Better for younger kids and those that don't care for the rough waters.  

Nancy


----------



## janapur (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd go to the Gulf side. I believe it is warmer. We took a day off from Disney during Spring break several years ago. We drove to Daytona and were shocked by the wet t-shirt contests and various mayem; we unfortunately saw a college kid vomit while others cheered him on. All this before noon!
I'm sure we just found the wrong beach. However, I will say that it was a bit chilly in March.

Jana


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 8, 2008)

*Is distance to the coast a factor?*

There might be a slight advantage to the Atlantic Ocean beaches in the area of Daytona and Cocoa Beach-I think it is only about 60-75 miles to these East coast beaches from Orlando while the west coast beaches are a bit longer in distance plus a few roads might involve a toll. If you belong to AAA they could check this or provide a better opinion.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 8, 2008)

I've been internally debating this one for a couple days now.  I appreciate the feedback!

I'm wondering if its really warm enough to be in the water in March?  Also, which area is not packed with teenage spring breakers?  We'll be there the week before Easter which is a prime break week.

I'm leaning toward Clearwater Beach on the gulf side.

Deb


----------



## Nancy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Tolls*

Once on I-4 there are no tolls to West Coast Beaches unless you cross the Sunshine Skyway bridge.  Going the Bee-Line Express Way to Cocoa Beach, etc.  there is a toll.  

As for March swimming; here in Clearwater area, you might see people swimming most of the year.  I like my water warmer than that, so it depends on how warm you like water.  Currently says water is 61 at St. Pete Beach and March average is 68.  The further south you go, the warmer the water will be, but maybe not that much different.  

Nancy

ps.  Clearwater Beach itself has Spring Breakers, but not like some places.  Seems mostly to be local high schoolers.  There are other beaches near Clearwater that are quieter and don't attract kids too much.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 8, 2008)

Another beach on the east coast to try is New Smyrna Beach 

Greg


----------



## BKnTsDad (Feb 8, 2008)

Go west for sure.  One of my favorite FL beaches is Siesta Key ... it's a little farther than you need to go to find a nice beach but do-able for a day trip at about a 2 hr drive.  Your best bet is probably Clearwater Beach though.


----------



## KenK (Feb 8, 2008)

Nancy said:


> Once on I-4 there are no tolls to West Coast Beaches unless you cross the Sunshine Skyway bridge.  Going the Bee-Line Express Way to Cocoa Beach, etc.  there is a toll.
> 
> As for March swimming; here in Clearwater area, you might see people swimming most of the year.  I like my water warmer than that, so it depends on how warm you like water.  Currently says water is 61 at St. Pete Beach and March average is 68.  The further south you go, the warmer the water will be, but maybe not that much different.
> 
> ...



Nancy:
  Are you sure about the water temps?

  The Gulf Stream comes around and goes up the SE Coast (until about Stewart) and the water yesterday at Hollywood ( just N of Miami & S of Ft Lauderdale was 76 F.  It has really be pretty hot here...nearly every day in the 80s, but after this weekend, the front should start reaching all the way down through Fl.

I thought the water would be warmer in the Gulf areas?


----------



## Blues (Feb 8, 2008)

NDBC reports that current water temperature at Venice FL is 72 degrees.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=venf1

Clearwater Beach is reporting 69 degrees.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=cwbf1

St Pete has a current water temperature of 73 degrees.
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=sapf1


----------



## tombo (Feb 8, 2008)

New Smyrna Beach is the closest beach to Orlando (or 2nd closest after Cocoa beach). New Smyrna is laid back with very few high rise buildings and you won't have to worry about Spring Breakers because the big parties and MTV events are in Daytona. Also if the tide isn't high you can drive on New Smyrna Beach with your car and settle into a spot with no teenagers near you. There are many stretches  of beach where you can spread out with no one around you on a weekday. The beach has a very gentle slope into the ocean with no quick drop-offs which is great for little ones. New Smyrna beach is called Florida's number one family beach. If the kids are older, the boogie boarding and body surfing can be great if the surf is up. Either coast is great but from Orlando I would suggest new Smyrna.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Averages*

I checked some web site that showed averages for months for St. Pete Beach.  Waded in gulf yesterday and my toes didn't turn blue.   

Nancy


----------



## lprstn (Feb 9, 2008)

We usually go to Orlando for 3 days then head to Pompano (Ft. Lauderdale) or Jensen beach (west palm) it takes us about 2.5-3hrs but its well worth it as the temps are usually in the 80's.  The beach areas are calmer and more family friendly and the weather is warmer.  We usually stay at the Wyndam Sea Gardens, Palm Air or Vistana Beach Club.


----------



## KenK (Feb 9, 2008)

IF you do that...( to S Fl...make sure you go south past the Vero area....the water temps are much warmed the furthur S in Fl.

Yes, the water is usually never below 70 F ....but the air temps might be too cold.


----------



## london (Feb 9, 2008)

*Beach Trip From Orlando*

Cocoa Beach is much closer than the Gulf side. 

An hour to Cocoa Beach, but an hour and 45 min  to 2 hrs to St Pete, Treasure Island, Clearwater.

Cocoa Beach is an easy drive on the 528 Beach line.

Happy Travels


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 10, 2008)

Gulf Water temps can usually be cool in the winter, at least to us that live here. In the summer at times can feel like bath water. When I go to Cocoa Beach, it's always cold when I first get in, even in the heat of the summer.


----------



## J9sling (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm with Jim on this.  I live near Cocoa Beach and I think the water stays cooler longer than on the gulf side.  I don't have any hard facts to support that though.  However, the drive to Cocoa Beach from Orlando is EASY and quick...much faster than going to the west coast.  If you are spending the night then go west.  However, if you are only going for the day, I'd say go east because I don't think that temps are going to be that much different to make it worth dealing with the extra car time and terrible traffic in the Clearwater/Tampa area.  Traffic going to the east isn't bad at all.

No matter what you decide...have fun!


----------

